# Announcing that I signed with literary agent Laurie McLean of Fuse Literary



## EJDeBrun (Mar 28, 2019)

Just a note to announce that I recently signed with Laurie McLean of Fuse Literary.

Twitter announcement here:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1111283543186042880
Here's the agency entry (note: the description is short and weird but snappy):






						E. J. Debrun | Fuse Literary
					






					www.fuseliterary.com
				




Some background on how I got here.

I met Laurie at last year's (2018) San Francisco Writer's Conference after which she invited me to teach a Master Class on the Hero's Journey for this year's (2019) SFWC as well as speak for the conference's new screenwriting track. It was also during this year's conference, I was offered an unexpected opportunity by a well-known publishing editor which induced me to look for an agent earlier than normal and Laurie agreed to sign me on based on that opportunity and the level of my current WIP.

This is a pretty unconventional approach and I am well aware how fortunate I have been so I want to help pay it forward by offering to answer any questions people might have about my experience now as an unpublished debut author up until if/when my manuscript actually gets picked up.

edited to include specific years since my description was... vague at best.

Double edit: Just found Laurie's announcement on the Fuse Literary site:






						Laurie welcomes 2 new clients: O.G. Rev and E.J. Debrun! | Fuse Literary
					






					www.fuseliterary.com


----------



## The Judge (Mar 28, 2019)

Mega-congratulations!!


----------



## EJDeBrun (Mar 28, 2019)

Big thank you!!! (also this was a big reason I had to drop out of the anthology. -_- I'm still sad about that)


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Mar 28, 2019)

Nice one!


----------



## EJDeBrun (Mar 28, 2019)

Jo Zebedee said:


> Nice one!


Thanks Jo!


----------



## Brian G Turner (Mar 28, 2019)

Excellent work - a very well done to you.


----------



## EJDeBrun (Mar 28, 2019)

Brian G Turner said:


> Excellent work - a very well done to you.



Thanks, Brian! You and everyone else on the Chrons board have been an immense part of how I got my writing level up to snuff.


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Mar 28, 2019)

Congratulations!!


----------



## EJDeBrun (Mar 28, 2019)

Teresa Edgerton said:


> Congratulations!!


Thank you!


----------



## Boneman (Mar 29, 2019)

Fantastic! Enjoy the rest of the journey, onwards and upwards.


----------



## The Bluestocking (Mar 29, 2019)

Congratulations!


----------



## Dan Jones (Mar 29, 2019)

That's brilliant, well done!


----------



## EJDeBrun (Mar 29, 2019)

Thank you everyone!


----------



## Vaz (Apr 4, 2019)

Nice one! This is awesome well done


----------



## The Big Peat (Apr 4, 2019)

That is just super awesome. Congratulations and may more success follow


----------



## EJDeBrun (Apr 4, 2019)

Vaz said:


> Nice one! This is awesome well done





The Big Peat said:


> That is just super awesome. Congratulations and may more success follow


Thank you both!


----------



## Phyrebrat (Apr 4, 2019)

Yes!! Go you. Well done. Great achievement. All the best with it!

pH


----------



## EJDeBrun (Apr 4, 2019)

Phyrebrat said:


> Yes!! Go you. Well done. Great achievement. All the best with it!
> 
> pH


Thanks!


----------



## Abernovo (Apr 4, 2019)

Congratulations! Would it be okay to add you to the twitter list I keep of Chrons members?


----------



## EJDeBrun (Apr 5, 2019)

Abernovo said:


> Congratulations! Would it be okay to add you to the twitter list I keep of Chrons members?


Thank you and re: Twitter: Sure thing!


----------



## Droflet (Apr 5, 2019)

Just spotted this. Huge congrats. That's massive. Well done.


----------



## EJDeBrun (Apr 5, 2019)

Droflet said:


> Just spotted this. Huge congrats. That's massive. Well done.


Thank you!


----------



## Serendipity (Apr 5, 2019)

Congratulations... kind of explains why you've been busy... hope to see your novel published soon...


----------



## EJDeBrun (Apr 5, 2019)

Serendipity said:


> Congratulations... kind of explains why you've been busy... hope to see your novel published soon...


Thank you! And yes. It is the main reason I had to drop out of the anthology... And I will let everyone knows how the actually-trying-to-sell-the-novel process goes.


----------

